# Günstiges BMX selber bauen



## twigsch (18. August 2011)

AAAlso, ich hab von nem Freund nen BMX Rahmen bekommen, den neu lackiert und jetzt steh ich vor dem großen Kauf und erstelle ne bestellliste, ich brauche:

Kettenblatt (25T sollte es schon sein, oder?)
Ritzel (9T, 10T, 11T, 16T ?)
Sitz
Griffe
Kette

Alles sollte möglich leicht, günstig sein und viel aushalten,
ich hoffe auf eure Erfahrung

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 twigsch


----------



## RISE (18. August 2011)

Bei einem 25Z Kettenblatt brauchst du eigentlich schon einen 9Z Driver, alles andere wird sonst von der Übersetzung zu leicht. Wenn es günstig sein soll, gucke mal in den Shops. Parano Garage hat z.B. einen SummerSale mit günstigen Teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (19. August 2011)

Wieviel KOhlen hast du zur Verfügung?


----------



## twigsch (19. August 2011)

so 200â¬


----------



## __Felix__ (19. August 2011)

da kriegst du nicht alles zusammen, vorallem wenn es leicht und Stabil sein soll, es sei den du stellst dich geschickt auf dem Gebrauchtwarenmarkt an


----------



## twigsch (20. August 2011)

es geht ja vorallem um ritzel und kettenblatt, ich mein der sitz muss ja nich 100 â¬ kosten, auÃerdem bin ich im bereich bmx noch ein anfÃ¤nger, also brauch ich nicht die absoluten high end teile


----------



## __Felix__ (20. August 2011)

wenn du nur einen rahmen hast brauchst du ja klar Kettenblatt und Driver, aber glaubst du das du mit einem Driver,Rahmen und einem Kettenblatt fahren kannst? du brauchst 2 LaufrÃ¤der, die wenn du ganz billige neue nimmst 100-150â¬ neu kosten, du brauchst eine Gabel neu billig 50-70â¬ Vorbau +Lenker neu und billig kostet auch an die 100â¬, und dann fehlt dir noch diverses, und auch wenn du viele Gebrauchtteile nimmst kÃ¶nnte es auch knapp werden. Also solltest du versuchen dein Budget aufzustocken, weil ein Rad mit 200 â¬ zusammenzustellen ist selbst fÃ¼r Erfahrene schwer


----------



## twigsch (20. August 2011)

ich hab ja lenker,kurbel, vorbau und so weiter ich brauch nur nen antrieb den sitz und die griffe,

ich hab nämlich so ein übelst fettes kettenblatt das irgendwie beim springen von dirtjumps stört ...

ich wollte nur mal wissen was im bereich antrieb so empfehlenswert ist


----------



## __Felix__ (21. August 2011)

Weil du zu beginn nur den Rahmen erwähnt hast was hast du denn für kurbeln einteilige?
Wenn ja, könnte es sein das ein 25t kettenblatt nicht passt, und hast du auch 2 Laufräder


----------



## twigsch (21. August 2011)

ich glaub die kurbel ist zweiteilig, man kann jeden einzelnen "arm" abmachen


----------



## Stirni (22. August 2011)

dreiteilig,weil wegen achse,yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twigsch (22. August 2011)

@Stirni: ist das gut oder schlecht?

EDIT: Ich habe angedacht mir das zu kaufen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004Z7RWBY/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d3_g200_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=0JH38ABBXYAAJXTR9TP1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375093&pf_rd_i=301128"]Eastern BMX Kettenblatt Medusa II 25T schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
http://www.amazon.de/Salt-BMX-Drive...TU/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1314017306&sr=8-18
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Spank-Fahrrad-Griff-Tweet-Griffe/dp/B003SAIQNC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314017359&sr=8-1"]Spank Fahrrad Griff Tweet Tweet DJ/BMX Style Griffe: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Nitrous-Bikes-Sattel-Combo-schwarz/dp/B0040LVX2O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314017634&sr=8-2"]Nitrous Bikes BMX Sattel Combo schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## __Felix__ (22. August 2011)

nicht amazon. Und wenn du jeden Kurbelarm einzeln ab nehmen kannst, dann passt das ketteblatt du musst nur gucken, ob du eine 19 oder 22mm achse hast, evt. brauchst du nämlich einen Adapter, und deswegen bestell lieber hier:
www.parano-garage.de
www.kunstform.org
www.bikestation-bs.de
www.alliancebmx.de
www.flairbmx.com
etc.
Das sind Fachgeschäfte, und dort kannst du auch bei Fragen oder Problemen anrufen und nachfragen, und die helfen dir auch gerne. Und Griffe kann ich dir empfehlen Stolen Money Grips, oder die Odi Longneck die haben bei mir sehr gut gehalten, und fahren sich auch super.


----------



## twigsch (22. August 2011)

und wie sieht es mit dem ritzel aus? irgendwie hab ich keinen plan wie ich das vorhandene entfernen soll ... :/


----------



## Stirni (22. August 2011)

war nur ne erklärung.. 

einteilig :





zweiteilig : 




dreiteilig :


----------



## __Felix__ (23. August 2011)

wie viele Zähne hast du denn und von welcher Marke ist den die Nabe allgemein


----------



## twigsch (23. August 2011)

16zähne, marke unbekannt (konnte es niergends ablesen) nur das konnte ich sehn : 
                    14mm CrMo

PS: Ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass ich eine 3teilige kurbel hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Felix__ (24. August 2011)

wenn du eine Nabe hast mit 16 Zähnen dann hast du eine Nabe mit Ritzel, aber wenn du 9 Zähne willst dann musst du dir eine neue Nabe holen, da ein 9T Driver nicht in so eine Nabe passt


----------

